

Not how to unlock a vehicle - bmoresbest55
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2014/12/new-zealand-couple-manages-to-lock-themselves-in-keyless-car-for-13-hours/

======
Jeremy1026
So close to having a pair of Darwin Award winners.

